# você versus tu - usos



## avalon2004

Hi everyone,

I have another small question to ask which I am somewhat confused over and I would be grateful if someone could explain to me:
Why does Brazilian Portuguese not use the 'tu' form of address yet it sometimes uses 'contigo', 'te' and 'teu' instead 'com você', 'o/a' and 'seu'?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> [. . .]Why does Brazilian Portuguese not use the 'tu' form of address yet it sometimes uses 'contigo', 'te' and 'teu' instead 'com você', 'o/a' and 'seu'?



Native speakers of Braz Port do not customarily use 2nd person singular pronoun 'tu' with the right declension of the verb. Ex.:

A grammarian will say 'Tu vais?' using the right verb declension, but an ordinary BP speaker will say "Tu vai?", the final 's' missing.

On the other hand, TV Globo novelas must have unwantedly taught soap opera watchers the wrong form. So the wrong form stuck. Statements containing 'contigo', 'te' and 'teu' forms, therefore, rain abundantly in everyday conversation na República Federativa dos Estados Unidos do Brasil!

Depois eu 'te' falo mais sobre isso, tá? (Tell you more about it later on, okay?)

'Depois eu lhe digo mais sobre isso, tá?' --> Correct. Well, let me know why!




> Thanks in advance!


De nada.


----------



## Lems

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have another small question to ask which I am somewhat confused over and I would be grateful if someone could explain to me:
> Why does Brazilian Portuguese not use the 'tu' form of address yet it sometimes uses 'contigo', 'te' and 'teu' instead 'com você', 'o/a' and 'seu'?
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Avalon.

Several states in the north, northeast and in the very south of Brazil _tu _ is used. In Rio Grande do Sul, as Marcio well observed, the form _Tu vai?_, the final 's' missing, is used, even among higher middle class. In the more crowded area of São Paulo and part of Rio _você _ is the usual and _seu/sua _ accordingly. But _amo você _ is seldom used and _te amo _ is used instead. 

Now, answering your question, why? I don’t have the slightest idea…   



			
				Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> TV Globo novelas must have unwantedly taught soap opera watchers the wrong form.


Marcio, I don’t blame Globo for this since it has been that way since before the network was established. I hate Globo for making lots of idiot soap operas!  

Let’s listen what other fellows have to say.

Lems
_____________________________________
...sevlesruO otnI rorriM a erA steP dlohesuoH


----------



## avalon2004

obrigado por a sua ajuda


----------



## Lems

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> obrigado pela  sua ajuda


Just a small correction...

De nada.

Lems

.


----------



## CrypticStatic

Ariel Knightly said:


> Essa história me parece suspeita, porque no Brasil _*ver *TV_/_televisão _também é algo extremamente comum e natural.



Perhaps it could be regional? Like the term Tu as opposed to voce. From what I understand the term Tu is more commonly used in southern Brazil as opposed to the rest of Brazil. If the term "ver" is also commonly used in Brazil then that's good to know!


----------



## Istriano

CrypticStatic said:


> From what I understand the term Tu is more commonly used in southern Brazil as opposed to the rest of Brazil.



Not really. 
Santos, Rio, Brasília, Recife, Fortaleza, Manaus are not in the South but they use tu. 
The only state in which there is total absence of tu is Espírito Santo. 

Even in Minas Gerais, there's a municipality which uses tu. 
Read here: 
A VARIAÇÃO DOS _PRONOMES_ '_TU_' E 'VOCÊ' NO. PORTUGUÊS ORAL DE SÃO JOÃO DA PONTE (_MG_).
http://www.bibliotecadigital.ufmg.br/dspace/bitstream/1843/AIRR-7DHJPA/1/mariaalice_mota_diss.pdf


In Bahia, the capital (Salvador) differentiates itself from the rest of the state, in the capital only _você _is used. But, just travel 50 km or so out of the capital and you're in the _tu _zone. 
 But tu is used as a synonym of você:  _Tu falou. Um abraço pra tu. _(Tuteio pronominal + você'io verbal).


----------



## CrypticStatic

Istriano said:


> Not really.
> Santos, Rio, Brasília, Recife, Fortaleza, Manaus are not in the South but they use tu.
> The only state in which there is total absence of tu is Espírito Santo.
> 
> Even in Minas Gerais, there's a municipality which uses tu.
> Read here:
> A VARIAÇÃO DOS _PRONOMES_ '_TU_' E 'VOCÊ' NO. PORTUGUÊS ORAL DE SÃO JOÃO DA PONTE (_MG_).
> http://www.bibliotecadigital.ufmg.br/dspace/bitstream/1843/AIRR-7DHJPA/1/mariaalice_mota_diss.pdf
> 
> 
> In Bahia, the capital (Salvador) differentiates itself from the rest of the state, in the capital only _você _is used. But, just travel 50 km or so out of the capital and you're in the _tu _zone.
> But tu is used as a synonym of você:  _Tu falou. Um abraço pra tu. _(Tuteio pronominal + você'io verbal).



Interesting. My wife's side of the family who are Brazilian (from Rio) never use "Tu" and when I visited Sao Paulo and Rio I don't believe I ever encountered a single person that used "Tu". As a matter of fact I found it interesting that several people I conversed with while in Brazil found it rather entertaining that I used the form "tu" for instance, when I offered a beer I would say "queres uma cerveja?" one of the family members actually laughed at first and said "I like the way you speak European Portuguese!" lol..


----------



## Istriano

_Tu queres_ is rare in colloquial Brazilian Portuguese, only in Maranhão people use it like this.
When used, tu takes você-forms: Tu quer uma cerveja?

People don't normally use tu with foreigners* and it has somewhat slangy feel to it, at least in Rio.
But, in Globo soap operas you can hear tu all the time, in situations that ask for it (informal situations with people you know).
Using tu with people you don't know has a certain rudeness factor attached to it, and people in Rio do use it many times in this fashion: _Tu se manca daqui, viu, seu pilantra!_ 
So, tu can be used (in regions which is used of course) when you want to humiliate somebody, to show them you're superior. 

In favelas of Rio, the use of tu is general; in middle and upperclass parts of the city it's restricted to informal speech of the youth (<25 years of age),
although you can hear older men use it too with their male friends 

---
*It would sound like _Wanna sandwich? _instead of _Would you like a sandwich?_ in English


----------



## englishmania

The same here. In Portugal we don't use "tu" with people we don't know very well.


----------



## CrypticStatic

englishmania said:


> The same here. In Portugal we don't use "tu" with people we don't know very well.



I didn't know this at all! So in Portugal the term "voce" is used when speaking to people you don't know very well? Is "Tu" only reserved for family or close friends even in Portugal? 

I wonder if it's any different in the Azores...


----------



## englishmania

You don't even need to use the word _você_ (people tend to say it a lot nowadays but I still think it sounds better/more polished? if you omit it or say "o senhor/a senhora"). Just say "Quer bolo?" , "Venha comigo", "Precisa de ajuda?", ("Mas o senhor tinha dito que...") .


----------



## Ariel Knightly

CrypticStatic said:


> I didn't know this at all! So in Portugal  the term "voce" is used when speaking to people you don't know very  well? Is "Tu" only reserved for family or close friends even in  Portugal?
> 
> I wonder if it's any different in the Azores...


O contraste entre _tu _e _você _é algo que varia de região para região. Em alguns lugares ambos coexistem, sendo o _tu _uma  forma mais familiar. No Rio, por outro lado, ambos servem para marcar  intimidade. Nessa região, a variação tem muito a ver com a situação  social do falante, o que, contudo, vem mudando nos últimos tempos.  Embora eu acredite que _tu _ainda seja uma forma um pouco  estigmatizada socialmente - tendo sido por anos associada à fala do  subúrbio -, parece que a clitização do _cê _vem favorecendo o retorno da forma tônica _tu_. O artigo  em que encontrei essa informação também explica que o fato de esse  processo de mudança estar mais avançado entre os homens talvez  signifique que um prestígio encoberto de _tu _também esteja em jogo, o que para mim faz todo sentido. De fato, sempre tive a impressão de que o uso do _tu_ tem, muitas vezes, um quê de querer ser visto como _cool_.


----------



## Vanda

Mais esta grande discussão sobre o uso de tu, você e senhor, emPortugal e no Brasil:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=810536


----------



## nihilum

Reza-se que os maranhenses conjuguem _tu_ na segunda pessoa do singular: tu _vais, foste, ias, foras, irás, irias, vás, fores, ires, fosses, _e_ vá_. Mas também dizem _para ti fazer_ ao invés de _para tu fazeres,_ ou _para que tu faças_.


----------



## Istriano

nihilum said:


> Reza-se que os maranhenses conjuguem _tu_ na segunda pessoa do singular: tu _vais, foste, ias, foras, irás, irias, vás, fores, ires, fosses, _e_ vá_. Mas também dizem _para ti fazer_ ao invés de _para tu fazeres,_ ou _para que tu faças_.


E também usam _lhe _com _tu_.


----------



## JotaPB

Acho que você não deve se preocupar com o uso de _tu_ no Brasil, já que é falado a nível dialetal. Além do mais, nas regiões em que é usado é considerado um marcador de intimidade, e possivelmente você não vai de cara com alguém lhe tratando por tu ao pedir informações na rua ou situação semelhante.

Já expliquei como funciona a conjugação verbal do tu aqui no sertão da PB... está em algum lugar do forum, mas não consigo encontrar.


----------



## Erick404

JotaPB said:


> Acho que você não deve se preocupar com o uso de _tu_ no Brasil, já que é falado a nível dialetal. Além do mais, nas regiões em que é usado é considerado um marcador de intimidade, e possivelmente você não vai de cara com alguém lhe tratando por tu ao pedir informações na rua ou situação semelhante.



Isso me lembra um episódio engraçado. Eu sou carioca e estou acostumado a usar o _tu_ com amigos próximos. Certa vez, encontrei uma professora gaúcha, bem mais velha que eu, que se enquadra no perfil de quem eu trataria (e esperaria ser tratado) por _você _(ou talvez a chamasse de _a senhora_, num contexto mais formal).
Mas ela, gaúcha, trata todos por _tu_, já que os gaúchos não fazem essas distinções tão sutis de tratamento. Moral da história: Achei bastante estranho quando ela se dirigiu a mim por_tu_!


----------



## Vanda

Jura? Pensei que os cariocas não faziam distinção de ''intimidade'' com tu e que você simplesmente o ''você nosso de cada dia'' para todos e qualquer um.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não acho que seja uma diferença da mesma natureza que existe em outros lugares. No Rio, além do estigma social - e por causa dele -, o _tu _tem um status de gíria. E se há quem raramente use gírias, também muitos são aqueles que dificilmente dizem _tu_.


(1) _Moleque, se liga. Tu viu o que maluco fez?_

(2) _[Nome da pessoa], escuta. Cê viu o que aquele cara fez?_

Sexo, idade, atitude, classe social e grau de escolaridade são alguns fatores que podem influenciar na escolha entre (1) e (2).


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Istriano said:


> Not really.
> Santos, Rio, Brasília, Recife, Fortaleza, Manaus are not in the South but they use tu.
> The only state in which there is total absence of tu is Espírito Santo.
> 
> Even in Minas Gerais, there's a municipality which uses tu.
> Read here:
> A VARIAÇÃO DOS _PRONOMES_ '_TU_' E 'VOCÊ' NO. PORTUGUÊS ORAL DE SÃO JOÃO DA PONTE (_MG_).
> http://www.bibliotecadigital.ufmg.br/dspace/bitstream/1843/AIRR-7DHJPA/1/mariaalice_mota_diss.pdf
> 
> 
> In Bahia, the capital (Salvador) differentiates itself from the rest of the state, in the capital only _você _is used. But, just travel 50 km or so out of the capital and you're in the _tu _zone.
> But tu is used as a synonym of você:  _Tu falou. Um abraço pra tu. _(Tuteio pronominal + você'io verbal).



Confesso que fiquei surpreso. Sempre tive a impressão que apenas nós sulistas empregavamos o "tu" no Brasil. Já estive várias vezes em SP e algumas vezes em MG e não me recordo de jamais ter ouvido o pronome por lá. De qualquer maneira, now I know better .


----------



## Istriano

É que no Nordeste e no Norte, normalmente, as pessoas não usam o tu com pessoas desconhecidas (como no Rio, eu acho).
No Sul não há restrições ao uso.


----------



## Youngfun

Eu conversei com muitos brasileiros de diferentes regiões.

Na minha experiência, no estado de São Paulo (excluido Santos) e na maioria de Minas Geráis se usa só o você, e o adjectivo possessivo "seu" e "com você". Mas usam "te" e raramente "contigo". Nunca ouvi "o" ou "lhe".
Em São Paulo usam muito o "cê" ao inves de você. Em Minas usam "ocê".
Em Rio de Janeiro e em Santos eles usam o "tu" entre eles na fala MUITO informal, mas usam o "você" quando falam comigo. Também usam "seu", "com você", raramente "contigo" e "te".

Em Ceará e no Sul só usam o "tu" conjugado à terceira pessoa, e usam o "tu" também quando falam com estrangeiros. Usam "teu", "contigo" e "te".

Em Belém ainda usam o "tu" conjugado à segunda pessoa. Por isso que às vezes o não se fala o "tu", porque já se pode entender do verbo, similar a italiano, espanhol e português europeu.


----------

